# Headlamp adjustment: HELP



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey all, I recently had my HID headlamps converted over to LED, highly recommend, at least twice as efficient and looks much cleaner and is more reliable (I could go on and on lol) however I was following a friend and they told me how incredibly bright and annoying they were so I was wondering if anyone knows how I can lower the aim of the beam to the ground more, seems to be aimed at the middle of the rear end of the car in front of me, and the reflector housing just throws that light all over. Thanks !


2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No horizontal adjustment, just vertical, one adjustment screw per headlamp, up on top when you open the hood. Plenty of drawings on the internet for that 25 foot chart. Have a dark unused flat road just a block away, I go there to adjust the low beams, so they look right. Mine were set way too low from the factory, no complaints from oncoming drivers.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Get a flat road towards a wall. Point the car at the wall about a foot from the wall. Mark the location of the main beam, back up ten feet and see where the beam differs. There's a nylon adjusting screw behind the headlamp that you turn to adjust height. If they're right. Just turn them down a touch more.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It may not be the aim. The bulbs may be different enough that your reflectors are no longer focused and the light is just spraying everywhere. To fix that, you'd have to buy headlights designed for both your car and the bulb. Or else change to a bulb that matches the stock bulb exactly - meaning the LEDs are exactly where the filament was. If there's any LEDs out side of that spot, you won't have focus.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> It may not be the aim. The bulbs may be different enough that your reflectors are no longer focused and the light is just spraying everywhere. To fix that, you'd have to buy headlights designed for both your car and the bulb. Or else change to a bulb that matches the stock bulb exactly - meaning the LEDs are exactly where the filament was. If there's any LEDs out side of that spot, you won't have focus.


This. The stock headlight assembly is made for the bulbs that are put into it. If you put any other bulb type into it you're going to run into these problems no matter what kind of adjustment you do. It just doesn't reflect the light properly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't get into this, only mod is Xtra visions, and are 30% brighter than stock. And last just as long as stock, like eight years. With the stock head lamp bulbs, needed to hire a guy to walk in front swinging a kerosene lamp.

Yet another issue is modifications, how many of you guys were an expert witness for your company with lawsuits against you, just because your product was in their vehicle and you have a couple of bucks in the bank!

Unless you report this modification to your insurance company, you may very quickly learn you are not covered, you are accepting the liability for this change. Even though an accident was not your fault.

Guess we all have different backgrounds and we are a country loaded with laws. Insurance companies tie up the best Harvard attorneys, any excuse to not pay a claim.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

LED headlight bulbs may produce a fantastic white light but the beam pattern is WORSE than stock. You increase foreground light, reduce width and distance. All of which are important in seeing properly at night. The foreground is more intense as you aim the beam lower to avoid the glare. 

I have tried TWO different sets. I'm back to stock.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is stock vs LED.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

....


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

evo77 said:


> ....


Can hardly call that a versus when one is at night time and the other is daytime.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The first one is a GIF that is not giffing...


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

evo77 said:


> The first one is a GIF that is not giffing...


Ahh wonderful! I see it now. Very nice comparison. Thanks.


----------

